# Anyone else in Texas taking the WA SEIII this October?



## parthurvt (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I'm scheduled to take the WA SEIII this October and I thought I'd see if anyone in the San Antonio area would like to start a study group. Let me know! Also, I have some great notes for this exam in pdf form, if anyone would like them PM me.


----------



## MOOK (Jul 19, 2010)

Parthurvt

Could you please send me a copy of the exam notes to the email: [email protected]

Unfortunately, I am not in TX

Thanks


----------



## MOOK (Jul 19, 2010)

BTW, what do you think about the notes?

Thanks


----------



## greatjohn (Jul 30, 2010)

I am taking the exam this october, but I am in Houston. If you like, we can talk about the preparation.


----------



## LaBombaTomba (Sep 20, 2010)

I am also taking the exam in October, any chance you could send the notes my way: [email protected]

thanks,

-ap


----------

